# New shrimp and new snails!



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

So I just got some Amano Shrimp and nerite snails (both Zebra and Tiger). There are also a few blue shrimp in there, and I am getting some yellow next week to add to the mix.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool, i love shrimp in my tanks.
like to get some of them snails.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice... did you get them from a retailer or a private seller? i've been looking for those nerite snails but i haven't had any luck


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool.
Where did you find those snails.
I like them much better then my "mystery" snails

Can Amano shrimp live with other smaller shrimp?
I need to find a breeder they are about $8.00 a piece when I've seen them


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I got the snails from a private party, along with the snails. The shrimp can live with any shrimp, cause they cant breed in freshwater unfortunately. That drives up the price a little, but they eat the crap out of some algae. PM me if you want my source. The shrimp were about $2 each and the snails are about $2.75 a piece. Shipping is just priority mail, and the person usually throws in some extras.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice....ever look into cherry shrimp?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I used to have a bunch of cherry shrimp, but now I am going to get the yellow variety.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sexy wedding ring







i hope mine will be as nice as yours in the future

oh and nice snails :nod:


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll keep it in mind.
The damn Ghost shrimp I have are great scavengers but not good on algae.

I found the spine of my 1.25 inch Bristtle pleco this morning.
The damn thing died at some point yesterday and I have NOOO clue how i just left it there b/c 2 of the ghost shrimp where picking at it.
There is literally a little Spine on the floor of my tank I couldnt believe tit...leaving it there..figure it will fertilize the plants i have a little.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

are these snails and shrimps good to live with piranha's ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

piranhas usually leave smaller snails alone, but there are no guarantees. if you get a decent shrimp breeding colony going in your tank with the piranhas or in a separate tank, they can usually sustain their numbers even with the fish picking off the occasional shrimp snack.

if you were going to try it, i would probably stick to the cheaper cherry shrimp... you can usually pick them up for less than a buck apiece with free shipping from private sellers.


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

I think I am about to order some cherry shrimp to go into my Ruby Red Spilo tank- i have a lot of bright green mosses and plants so i think theyll look good. How many should I order so that they maintain a sustainable colony while "Greg" picks one off every once in a while?


----------

